
Show HN: A QR Code Generator for Slack in 7 Lines of JavaScript - keithwhor
https://autocode.com/src/slack/slack-generate-qr-codes/
======
Akronymus
The title made me expect that the QR code would be generated with just 7 lines
of vanilla javascript code. But it seems that the integration with slack is
meant with the 7 lines of code.

So, "Integrate a QR code with slack in 7 lines of javascript" would seem more
apt as a title.

~~~
keithwhor
I think it's interesting to consider that, increasingly, third-party APIs are
becoming first-party tools. While your interpretation would also be correct,
if the API is doing the generating [0], is that one line of code or "an
integration"? What's the delineation between the two if the APIs behave as a
native developer might expect a package to behave? Stripe famously launched
with the "7 lines of code" tagline. :) [1]

[0]
[https://autocode.com/lib/qrcode/generate/](https://autocode.com/lib/qrcode/generate/)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14902696](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14902696)

~~~
Akronymus
To me, it seems to mean something like "you only need to add 7 lines of code
to use it"

While I still kind of disagree with your title, I get where you are coming
from now.

